# River tallies



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Was doing some house cleaning and came across a list of rivers I have done.I have 52 rivers in 7 States (Co, NM, AZ, Wyo,Utah, Ark, Fla.) and 5 countries (US, MX,BZ, Guat, Hond.) though some of those. have only run one easy river and Fla. just the ocean and some flatwater canoeing.I count everything, don 't run much flat flat water but do a lot of easy II -III - nature floats.Probably 2/3 's were III -IV plus runs....anyway it got me wondering who and how many rivers,States,countries, that others have done.Make your lists and let's hear the results of who has the most in each category.

I remember reading about an Italian ( I think, maybe Spanish) paddler who was supposedly the first to 500 rivers.You could go off on tangents about favorites or more quality than quantity.It could be subdivided by craft ie most rivers rafted vs. kayaked of canoed .Or most class v rivers.Not a contest as much as sharing your experiences. Let's hear it.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

What do I have to go all Casper /Bozeman Mike on you to get a response ...I know a lot of you have done many cool runs all over the world..just trying to prompt a conversation.One guy on here (Craporodan?) once mentioned paddling in 20 plus countries.I 'd like to hear
more details -comparisons -stories, etc. Mike I 'd be interested in your list, guessing it is more quality than quantitty....Anybody have 200 rivers? 25 States? 10 or more countries? 5 continents? .....guess people don 't use lists for mental exercise and nostalgia as much anymore.Why know anything when you can look it up on your phone?


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

33 rivers in 5 states (co nm wy ut wv) and 3 countries (ecuador and Costa Rica)


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll bite. I haven't made a list of rivers, although I should one day. Off hand I've run rivers in 10 states (CO, UT, NM, AZ, WY, ID, CA, OR, WA, NC) and 5 other countries (Mexico, Guatemala, Honduras, Costa Rica, and Panama). I think Idaho has been my favorite state for Whitewaterin, although I've done probably 90% of my boating in Colorado. California might be ahead of Idaho if it didn't try to kill me. Mexico is by far my favorite foreign country for boating.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks guys....what did you run in Guatemala Brian? Cangrejal in Honduras? Boquete always sounded awesome .What in Mexico was better?


Too old and poor to get in too much more but have a goal to boat in every mainland country in North America, so need Canada, El Salvador (easy from Guat), Costa, Panama, and Nicaragua (only a few runs have been done) .Peru for archaeology and boating combined with Bolivia and /or Ecuador is at the top of bucket list.Southeast Asia., the Balkans, Cuba when it opens up, Columbia /Venezuela, are of great interest too, for boating and general travel


----------



## jboats (Apr 5, 2006)

I like this one..

*NY*, *VT*, NH, *CO*, MT, WI, WY, UT, *ID*, AR, TN, NC, *WV*, Maine, Pennsyvania, 

Canada (Ottawa, *Montreal*,)

Fav's = Montreal (Lachine, 7 sisters, St Lawrance Seaway (sorta the same as Lachine), NY (moose, Upper Stone Valley, Great Chazy (Aqueduct Alley), WV (obvious ones all at higher flows except Gauley it was release), ID (MFS, Lochsa, Etc.)

Usually it wasn't the size of the river or the drops but rather the experiences had and great folk met in the process. 

I like the post CAYO...


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Jboats,
man that avatar does that mean you are a, Donkies fan too, lol
Moose always looked really cool...you are in the lead with 15 States and two provinces (Ont and Que. right?)


----------



## jboats (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah I am a Donkey a Gmen fan. Grew up back there and have Donkey season tix for the past 4 years. 

I changed the avatar because when they were good it was fun to say they suck but now they just suck and I needed to update with the ole LTD CROWN VIC.... Best couch I ever drove .....

Moose is great but Upper Stone Valley even better IMO. It's runs out of the bottom of Lake Coldon up near Potsdam NY... Fine run and you have the beaver river and Black river real close too. 


Quebequa????? yeah I suppose 2 provinces..... I forgot VA too.... I surf boated in spring storms when rolling through years ago. Head high surf and throttling break off Virginia Beach... Fun to swim in the ocean surf dragging the boat during storms.... Great training if nothing else. REmember to always boat with a friend and only you can prevent forest fires.....


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

Quick count - VT, NY, PA, MD, VA, DC, WV, CO, ID, NM, WY, MT, CA in the US, Panama, New Zealand, Australia. No idea how many rivers - it would take a long time to total those, and no way I could possibly remember them all.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Cool thread. Best I can do is 4 continents. North America, South America, Europe, Australia. Countries... USA, Canada, Chile, Spain, Austria, Slovenia, Australia. I could never count the rivers... States... CO, NM, AZ, UT, ME, NH, VT, MA, CT, NY, NJ, PA, MD, VA, WV, NC, GA, TN, OR. That's 19. Many western states to add to this list now that I'm in CO.


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

This is a better Buzz.

US: CO, UT, NM, AZ, WY, MT, CA, NC, TN, WV, PA, MD, MA, VA, NY, NH, VT, ME

Mexico


----------



## hkydef (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm old. Got a few states and a country to contribute.

OH, KY, IN, WI, PA, ME, NY, WV, NC, TN, SC+GA (Chattooga), CO, WY, UT

Ecuador


----------



## SeavBar (Sep 18, 2013)

Finally made a list. 

34 Rivers

3 Continents: N America, Africa, Asia

7 Countries: USA, Mexico, Canada, Sri Lanka, Costa Rica, Uganda, Guatemala

9 States: AK, AZ, CO, ID, NM, NY, PA, UT, TX


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

OR, CA, AK, CA, UT, CO, CT, MN, IL, FL, NM, UT, AZ, ID, MT, NY, NJ, MI, WA too many rivers to count. Countries include Brazil, Nepal, Chile, Zambia, Zimbabwe, Mexico, British Columbia CA. Most exotic trip Karnali in Nepal, and BioBio pre-dam.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

OK if I can count (see before coffee) hil and rivers 2 run each have 19 states -4 continents -7 countries impressive.Seavbar also has 7 nations and perhaps the most intersring collection, barely, Sri Lanka tipped it in his favor.I give Phil the nod on States because R2r had Ill -Nj -and Florida all on the list combined cumaltive gradient 4 feet



DC., the Potomac, sorts like a state counts.....keep em coming


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hkydef. Just out of curiosity,what diid you run in Ohio?I am from sw Ohio was out there this spring trying to boat but got skunked.Naturally right after I left things ran.I was interested light creeking and waterfalls to park and huck.Really wanted Rattlesnake, Hocking, and Boomershine.Tinker 's and the Cuyahoga arr probably the best in state but far trow SW Ohio.


er, cumulative. Sp?


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

Some of these results seem to emphasize differences between kayaking and rafting. I was curious about only 34 rivers across 7 countries and 8 states. Is this small number of rivers per "destination" mostly due to multi-day vs day trips? I've done several road trips in Colorado where we ran on the order of 7 rivers and 10 or 12 runs in a week. And I'm sure I've run close to 34 rivers (maybe more) just in Colorado, consisting of perhaps 100 or so separate runs (your count will vary - are you a lumper or splitter?). I also forgot to include AZ and UT -- really lame to forget trips in the Grand Canyon, Westwater, and Dinosaur. 

I'll also give SeavBar the nod - some of those must have been true adventures. Pictures??


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Update... I could add DC and SC. A couple feet of rio would give me Argentina.  Put on the Rio Palena a couple feet into Agentina and ran the bulk of the run in Chile... And I would have a hard time answering what rio in Australia cuz it was the Penrith ww course at the Freestyle Worlds when they were held there. 2005? My best and most relevant current river stat is 105 days on the rio this year...


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah the Mopan is like that, you put in at tiny village with bamboo huts and freeranging pigs and chickens plus the requisite curious kids.The river crosses the border and runs just inside Belize., then is the border, then crosses back into Guatemala for only a km or two but through Melchor de Mencos right past the border stations ( you have mot legally entered the country) and back into Belize.Local opinion varied from 'don 't even think about it " to :"no worries we canoed snd innertubed it as kids ".I have run it twice, once the dude who in theory should be busting me, just leaned against s tree smoking a cigarette. Watching me play in Garbutt 's Falls (right on the border) . My plan was just bomb down the rapid into Belize it they tried yo apprehend me, unless they had guns on me.Rastamen swim the river with garbage bags full of Guatemalan schwag on that run.

Greg on mayanwhitewater talks about several runs that weave across or are borders :lower Copan,Lempa, Suchiate, Chiquibul,Paz,and of course the Usumascinta.


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

27 rivers ( multiple different runs) in 7 states. I'm clearly not getting out enough!


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

CO, NM, WY, UT, AZ, CA, MT, ID, HI (if we're counting surf kayaking)

Chile, Italy, Nepal, China

Not even gonna try to count rivers.


----------



## SeavBar (Sep 18, 2013)

34 is the count. I only count rivers like the Colorado once, even though I have boated on it in three states. I am a rafter/multi-day tripper, though have been bagging some new rivers on my SUP. Most of my international boating has been with my Habitat for Humanity crew and with commercial outfits. 

Sri Lanka was certainly an adventure. Here is the link for where we stayed in treehouses before and after paddling. The guide spoke no english, though was certainly a "boater". White Water Rafting in Sri Lanka, Sri Lanka White Water Rafting Kitulgala . still looking for photos of that trip.

In Uganda, I paddled the Nile once with the HFH crew and again a few weeks later on my bday (I backpacked around Uganda and Congo for 5 weeks after the HFH build was complete). My favorite pic below, with a single person standing as we crash through a wave (that's me)!


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Weird coincidence! One of the best places to stay on the Mopan is in treehouses! They wish their river was as good as the one in Sri Lanka, just II -III.I have wanted to post a pic of what appears to be one of the cleanest 50 -60 ft.waterfalls on earth.Can 't figure out how to move it around but go to. 'Smartertravel.com parrot nest ' to -see it. If nothing else it will make you drool over tropical.paradise.Don 't know what it has to do with Parrot Nest, but is on that site.Would really like to know where it is!! Cacao Camp Creek? El Chorro on Yalbac Creek? Not even in Belize?


Those Ugandan safety boaters look like the dudes who go huge for Team Fluid.Nice pics.


----------



## Sagebrusher (May 12, 2011)

The Green in Dinosaur (twice), several small creeks and rivers in the Boundary Waters of Minnosota, and 4 rivers in Iowa. 2 of the Iowa rivers even had riffles!


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

How about # of NEW runs this year? 3/4 of the way thru 2013- I think I'm up to -13 new to me rivers in 7 western states. I stopped keeping track of the grand total 10 years ago so this year is a little easier to recall. Lisa G here in flag got 50 different rivers for her 50th year alive. Now that is B.A.!!


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

Very impressive! I've be happy to just get 50 days on the river.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good category.....impressive feat by Lisa ...you too...where is she getting so many different rivers, extended toad trips?....I was thinking a 5o ft. waterfall at 50...would have to be super clean and forgiving like that pic I was talking about...know of some 30 ft.falls like that around areas I like to travel, more realistic,but does not satisfy the 50 -50 thing....


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I got a big surface water map from the USGS and use a highlighter to mark up all the runs I've done.... I like visuals better than stats.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

There used to be a Colorado wall map apx 40 x30 inches that had most known runs in Colorado color coded by difficulty..you could mark the runs you did with pushpins...sold it at kayak shops..maybe they still do...other States? ...Riomapas out of Boulder?


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

11 Rivs, 4 States, 3 Countries. 
Somebody has to bring up the rear.................


----------



## Kyle K (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, I feel like a lightweight, and I've been doing this since 1971, professionally and for fun. I did a resume for a kayak school a few years back and I had well over 150 sections but I think the river tally was somewhere around 75. 

Countries: US, Canada, Mexico, Guatemala, Ecuador

States: WA, OR, CA, AZ, CO, UT, WY, MT, ID, AL

I think I need to get out more! 

I have, however, run the Grand in the following vessels: Kayak, Oar Rig (most), Motor Rig, along with various rapids in Dories, Paddle Rafts and Paco Pads. Still my favorite trip of all.


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

I did a lot of traveling back in the day. I used to see if I have paddled a river that started with each letter of the alphabet. Last time I checked I was missing Q and X. Need to paddle in Mexico to get the X.

States - ME, NY, PA, MD, WV, VA, NC, KY, TN, SC, GA, AL, FL, AR, CO, NM, AZ, UT, CA, OR, WA, MT, ID, WY, HI

Canada - BC, AL, ON, QB

JApan, NZ, Thailand, Germany, Italy, Austria, Costa Rica, Belize

Dan


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

*countries tally*

A rgentina. 1
Australia. 2
Austria. 2
Belize. 2
Brazil. 1
Canada. 6
China. 1
Chile. 3
Costa Rica. 4
Ecuador. 3
Germany. 1
Guatemala. 4
Honduras. 2
Italy. 1
Japan. 1
Mexico. 6
Nepal. 2
NZ. 2
Panama. 2
Spain. 1
Slovenia. 1
Sri Lanka. 1
Thailand. 1
Uganda. 1
US. Everybody?
Zambia. 1
Zimbabwe.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Dan there are a few X 's for you in Guatemala Mayan White Water. ...


----------



## kirbz (Sep 22, 2010)

Oooh I like this one! I don't care about doing progressivly more difficult rivers but I LOVE challenging myself on my river count.  Here's what I've done in my first 2.5 years of boating! 

50 Rivers

2 Continents: North America, South America 

5 Countries: USA, Canada, Chile, Costa Rica, Argentina 

5 US States: California, West Virginia, Tennessee, North Carolina, Pennsylvania

4 Canadian Provinces: British Columbia, Alberta, Quebec, Ontario 

FAVORITES: Elbow and Cataract Creeks in Alberta; Skookumchuck and Toby Creeks in BC


----------

